# Router



## BMXruleskiel (23. März 2003)

Hi !

also wir woleln mehrere Pc's an unseren DSL Anschluss anschliewssen

Den Router ham wir auch und alles , doch wie baut man den ein , damit das alles klappt ?

danke

mfg Leif


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. März 2003)

ähmmm...
sollte das nicht im Manual des Routers stehen?


----------



## Paule (23. März 2003)

aaalso ,der router wird an das kabel zwischen dsl-modem und pc getan , und dann werden die ganzen computer mit einem normalen netzwerkkabel mit dem router verbunden.
eingerichtet wird der router zumindest bei meinem (netgear RP614)
über die netzwerk-ip vom router in dem man sie im browser aufruft
dort kommt dann so ein kleiner test , und dann kann man die verbindungsdaten eingeben , und dann fängt der router an zu router 

grüße

Paule


----------

